# Free Tesla Supercharging Christmas weekend in some locations



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Restricted to some Superchargers in lower usage hours. https://www.tesla.com/holiday-super...9wZNhmhYx5nP50UnuXAUq1Z-aqlVSTus-cS268-vapkYk


----------

